# B



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi there, 
Talked to my oncologist today about my goldens passing from lymphoma. ( it’s been a month) She said she probably a spinal tumor because my girl stopped walking suddenly. She’d only get up for food / water or to go to the bathroom. Did anyone go through this with lymphoma? I feel so bad because I was letting her jump up/ down off my bed during the time because I didn’t know she had a spinal tumor... wondering if letting her jump made matters worse? Know it’s a rare kind of tumor but thought maybe someone on here might have some good info! 
on the bright news we’re getting another girl golden puppy in February! ❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

